# Sick white oak



## jaytee (Aug 13, 2007)

Noticed a month or so ago that the leaves on one of our white oaks look diseased. They have a pale green tint to them instead of the deep green. Its not a solid discoloration, at least not on the ones I pulled but its more of a "misting" look so to speak. I noticed on the back side that there were lots of little bitty black specks, 'bout the size of a needle point, some in clusters and some just scattered across the surface. Any ideas? I'll try to post some pics if I can but if not would/could someone post them for me? Thanks!!


----------



## jaytee (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics, hope they help.


----------



## jaytee (Aug 13, 2007)

One more.


----------



## Gate Keeper (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like Plant Bug Never really seen it on Oak, and or Lace bug, looks like Pic three has one in there bottom left. Plant Bug causes distortion, Lace Bug would cause the stippling. :smoking:


----------



## Elmore (Aug 14, 2007)

Perhaps oak spider mites.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 14, 2007)

Elmore said:


> Perhaps oak spider mites.



http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2012.html

I'm with Elmore on this one.......


----------



## jaytee (Aug 15, 2007)

Anybody know of a good way to control/kill them? An over the counter name would help greatly or is this something that should be taken care of by an arborist/professional? Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## Elmore (Aug 15, 2007)

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2012.html
&
http://www.treehelp.com/trees/oak/oak-insects-spider-mites.asp

By chance...have you or your neighbors been using Sevin to control pests such as Japanese Beetles? Too much use of Sevin can increase spider mite populations.
Try to find a biological control but if you use a miticide try to get one with systemic properties.


----------



## jaytee (Aug 17, 2007)

We've used some Sevin to control insects in the flower beds but not a large amount and not that often. I did apply some insecticide to control ticks via a broadcast spreader to our yard. I've checked our other oaks and none of them seem to have this problem. How hard are spider mites to see?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 17, 2007)

We are getting late in the season, so leaf problems become less important. The leaves have been doing their job photosynthesizing most of this summer, and they still are, albeit to a slightly lesser extent because of the insect damage you are seeing.
An otherwise healthy tree should have no problem dealing with insects for a season or two, and even longer. 
If it's just one tree, I would look at other factors that could be playing a role in the stress, and the root area is the first place to look.
Have there been any soil changes, digging, new grass, trenching, sprinkler system, retaining walls, septic work, anything within 50 or 100 feet?
White Oaks like natural soil environments. Growing in lawn areas take a toll on them over time, especially in the absence of mulch beds, and in lawns where grass clippings and leaves are picked up (instead of being mulched).


----------



## Elmore (Aug 17, 2007)

jaytee said:


> We've used some Sevin to control insects in the flower beds but not a large amount and not that often. I did apply some insecticide to control ticks via a broadcast spreader to our yard. I've checked our other oaks and none of them seem to have this problem. How hard are spider mites to see?



Not real easy but place a sheet of white paper under suspected foliage then tap the associated branch stem with a blunt object to dislodge the mites. You may be able to see them moving on the surface of the paper. Have a magnifying glass handy for additional aid.
Mike Maas is onto it with his suggestions.
Be careful with Sevin as overuse can create more problems than solved by it.
Research alternatives.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> We are getting late in the season, so leaf problems become less important. The leaves have been doing their job photosynthesizing most of this summer, and they still are, albeit to a slightly lesser extent because of the insect damage you are seeing.
> An otherwise healthy tree should have no problem dealing with insects for a season or two, and even longer.
> If it's just one tree, I would look at other factors that could be playing a role in the stress, and the root area is the first place to look.
> Have there been any soil changes, digging, new grass, trenching, sprinkler system, retaining walls, septic work, anything within 50 or 100 feet?
> White Oaks like natural soil environments. Growing in lawn areas take a toll on them over time, especially in the absence of mulch beds, and in lawns where grass clippings and leaves are picked up (instead of being mulched).



 Eggs Ackley! Can you post a pic or two of the trunk please?

See Insects in the consumer info link below.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Aug 18, 2007)

around my neck of the woods we are having a great number of trees with powdery mildew,,,anyone else this year,,,,just way more number of trees than normal


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 23, 2007)

The damage, missed pieces and skeletization is consistent w/cankerworm. In jpeg #2 it appears to have a 3 masses of black dots on the underside of the leaf. That is consistent w/cankerworm egg laying. Although color loss in leaves like this is more often than not associated w/mites.


----------



## Elmore (Aug 25, 2007)

Urban Forester said:


> The damage, missed pieces and skeletization is consistent w/cankerworm. In jpeg #2 it appears to have a 3 masses of black dots on the underside of the leaf. That is consistent w/cankerworm egg laying. Although color loss in leaves like this is more often than not associated w/mites.



I wasn't even considering the holes in the leaves. Just the off color. As for cankerworm egg masses, I don't believe that either the spring cankerworm nor the fall cankerworm deposits eggs on the undersides of leaves. I wish I had a close up of those egg masses. Resembles aphids from my limited vantage point.


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 26, 2007)

I just brought in a dogwood leaf Friday w/the same masses, kept it in a plastic bag on my dashboard for 2 hrs, over half hatched, they were loopers, cankerworm. That's not to say your's are, but they sure look close.


----------



## cryo stops wear (Aug 26, 2007)

*mites and aphids*

Looks like mites and aphids to me.
I have scene quite a bit of this in 2007 mostly on red oaks in Cincinnati .

I noticed a few years ago I used Suspend from Bayer for chewing insects, and a few months later had mites on crabapples oaks and honeylocust . All sprayed with suspend earlier that year.

The Suspend has too long control and was causing more problems later on.
I don`t use it anymore. Just a warning if you use Suspend.

This late in year I wouldnt worry about mites on deciduous trees but Orthene and Abamectin will knock out both quickly. If trying to control earlier you need a miticide / ovicide combo.

Fall root feed with bio pak plus from phc will help tree health alot.


----------



## Gate Keeper (Aug 29, 2007)

What is the spec in Pic 44 bottom right? Mites have been terrible this year. I have them on, Privet, Burning Bush, boxwood. All plants that can get mite but I seen the as far up as NH. Lace Bug too. Still very very active they all are. Little buggers


----------

